# cat eating goat food..



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

I know my goats would definitely try the cat food but the cat eats a goat food pretty regularly too. when it's in the milking stanchion leftover on the ground around the bottom she eats it up. I do a little mix so I can't tell if she's eating alfalfa pellets or the grain. either way does anybody know if this will hurt her


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Check out this recent thread.;

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f190/medicated-feed-lesson-learned-hard-way-136184/

Bob


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

I read the other thread but it seems to apply mostly to dogs and I don't use medicated feed just regular old alfalfa pellets and grain. I'm sure she's fine she's been doing it for weeks and I haven't seen any adverse reactions. I just saw her doing it again last night and thought I would ask if anybody has ever seen this before.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

The alfalfa pellets should be okay. But all-stock and goat feeds usually have copper in them. That amount of copper can be toxic to sheep, which are copper sensitive. I am not sure about cats. If she's not eating very much she'll probably be okay, but if she's pigging out, you should probably stop her. Copper poisoning doesn't necessarily show up right away; it can occur after long-term exposure to too much copper.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Just make sure the goats do not eat cat or dog food. Due to the meat in the pet foods, 
it is illegal for ruminants to eat it. 
(that is where "mad cow" came from - cows eating bone meal).


----------



## tonyhipshop (Nov 27, 2012)

I think *your cat eating goat food* does not matter, you don't worry about it.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

My cats nibble on the grain too-I think they just like the sweet taste!


----------

